# My First Ride along



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

We had a call, to an IHOP....

Anyway we are dispatched to the scene of a 24yo caucasian female who has collapsed at the scene and thought to be pregnant... Like Princess' call there wasa foul smell from her....well you know... 

we question her sister and Im talking to her bf who speaks no english, he doesnt know what happened said she had "dizzy spells" and "fainting" when we run the baseline vitals we notice shes feveri8sh it was up to like 103 degrees, her pulse was in a sense thready and her BP had dropped to nearly bottoming out....

we do a rapid assesment colect info...the *patient* is already on PCN and a few other "STD" treatments including a cream... no allergies

we get her to the local Hospital (despite better judgement to take her to the better one) which means we had to drive through the WORSE..well it made harlem look easy need I say more?

Diagnosis??

She had TSS (for ya men thats toxic shock syndrome) Im sure your wondering what the smell was I KID YOU NOT this woman had a GREEN tampon up her vaginal area....had it up there for who knows how long, was screwing her bf and the entire IHOP staff.... and didnt understand why she smelled when she "Bathed"
a Green tampon...trifling...TRIFLING....I showered when I got home until all the hot water was gone...I swear the bacteria and skank was eating through my gloves...

All the paramedics could do (mind you my first ride along first call) was say "your  going to see worse and smell worse"...honestly I dont think theres any such thing... Then proceeded to ask if this was what I "REALLY" wanted to do *gags* take three week old rotten fish entrails mi it with rotten chicken livers, then toss it in the sun need I say more?? Im surprised I didnt vomit.....


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice.

I'm assuming the squad smelled like pine-fresh Lysol the rest of the shift?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 5, 2005)

Hmmm...very nice.  Wait til you get to go the "welfare check" and find the guy who has been dead for "a while" in 90-100 degree heat with no AC on in the house and he is actually starting to melt into the carpet.  Combine the smell with is flesh tearing off as you scoop him out of the carpet.


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 5 2005, 09:01 AM
> * Hmmm...very nice.  Wait til you get to go the "welfare check" and find the guy who has been dead for "a while" in 90-100 degree heat with no AC on in the house and he is actually starting to melt into the carpet.  Combine the smell with is flesh tearing off as you scoop him out of the carpet. *


 we had that last month.... Our supervisor, also a Deputy Cororner, was descibing it to me as "the worst DOA he'd ever had" (Coming from him - pretty bad).

Person hadn't been seen around for a few weeks, and mail was building up.... Sperintendant let himself in, found her dead, called 9-1-1.  He checked the lobby electronic key logs, had been over 3 weeks since she last entered the lobby.... and she'd been dead all of those 3 weeks.... in 70-degree outside temps.

FD got called for an airpack-assist.


Jon


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont you love those gross-*** calls (no pun intended). I admit gorss stuff never bothers me, but I think the grossest thing Ive ever seen was the 9 y/o girl that was decapitated in the street. I never vomited but I was getting queasy. That was when I was 17 and before I got into EMS. And I had to be the one to tell her older brother what happened. The sad part was that my boss from the newspaper called and had me take pictures. I felt bad having to be the "paparazzi" on that one as I wanted to treat the girl with respect.


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 5 2005, 09:42 AM
> * Dont you love those gross-*** calls (no pun intended). I admit gorss stuff never bothers me, but I think the grossest thing Ive ever seen was the 9 y/o girl that was decapitated in the street. I never vomited but I was getting queasy. That was when I was 17 and before I got into EMS. And I had to be the one to tell her older brother what happened. The sad part was that my boss from the newspaper called and had me take pictures. I felt bad having to be the "paparazzi" on that one as I wanted to treat the girl with respect. *


 The local paper photographers are all cool with us... but a PITA, because we then have to hold up a tarp when removing the body from a bad MVA, or cover the body if they are on the street, etc. - We know when they are there, and they are tacitful - I think at least once we've been "asked" to shield/cover what we were doing so he could take a photo.... then we are on the front page holding a tarp in front of a car....


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 5 2005, 10:42 AM
> * Dont you love those gross-*** calls (no pun intended). I admit gorss stuff never bothers me, but I think the grossest thing Ive ever seen was the 9 y/o girl that was decapitated in the street. I never vomited but I was getting queasy. That was when I was 17 and before I got into EMS. And I had to be the one to tell her older brother what happened. The sad part was that my boss from the newspaper called and had me take pictures. I felt bad having to be the "paparazzi" on that one as I wanted to treat the girl with respect. *


 I hate to ask but what happened?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 5, 2005)

Well 2 sisters ages 5 and 9 were crossing the street on bicycles after a high school football game, the young sister crossed first without looking. The older sister knew the danger went out into the street and pushed her sibling out of harms way, and the semi hit the older sister. I came up on the accident about 1 min after it occured. I saw the semi-parked in the turning lane and I narrowly missed a bent up bike in the road. And I actually saw the little girls head about 2 ft from her body. Not a pretty sight at all.  

-CP


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

What's IHOP?

Does that mean International House of Pancakes?

Because I'm hungry for pancakes.


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 5 2005, 05:06 PM
> * Well 2 sisters ages 5 and 9 were crossing the street on bicycles after a high school football game, the young sister crossed first without looking. The older sister knew the danger went out into the street and pushed her sibling out of harms way, and the semi hit the older sister. I came up on the accident about 1 min after it occured. I saw the semi-parked in the turning lane and I narrowly missed a bent up bike in the road. And I actually saw the little girls head about 2 ft from her body. Not a pretty sight at all.
> 
> -CP *


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Dec 5 2005, 04:24 PM
> * What's IHOP?
> *


Yes it's international house of pancakes... and this is not uncommon.

When you live in small towns like where I live. You have had sex with everyone at your work and actually most of the town. It seems to happen in towns with <300,000 people that have a college or university attached. 

Several of my friends here lost count they slept with so many people... and some of them are suprisingly male, not female. Their numbers are verifiably well over 100 partners. In small towns, dont have sex. I guarantee you will get some sort of grime. Yuck. It doesnt help that women dont like to use condoms either.

Last blood drive at my school exposed 3 hiv patients. It was a 6 hour bloodrive in the health wing of my school. You do the math.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pfmedic_@Dec 6 2005, 12:33 PM
> * It doesnt help that women dont like to use condoms either. *


 Ha, in my experience I've always found it was guys who didn't like to use condoms.


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 6, 2005)

Thats an old wives tale.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 6, 2005)

No comment on the men using condoms...    

But only princess would tell us what her experience has been, ROFLOL!!  :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:11 PM
> * No comment on the men using condoms...
> 
> But only princess would tell us what her experience has been, ROFLOL!!  :lol:    :lol:    :lol: *


 rescuecpt and princess are two different people, thank you very much.  (but I love princess)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:11 PM
> * No comment on the men using condoms...
> 
> But only princess would tell us what her experience has been, ROFLOL!!  :lol:    :lol:    :lol: *


 OMG!! I said nothing about condoms!!! LMAO...

Hey CPT...at least she didn't confuse you with JON!!!!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 7, 2005)

hey how could you confuse me with Jon?? We look nothing alike! Kinda like "Twins" if your familiar with it.   

-CP


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 7, 2005)

hmmm...I didn't confuse you with Jon....but someone somewhere called me Jon...I won't say her name since Wingnut is recovering from surgery now and we need to be nice to her.


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM
> * hey how could you confuse me with Jon?? We look nothing alike! Kinda like "Twins" if your familiar with it.
> 
> -CP *


 Princess was talking about me, I think.  (I'm known as CPT).


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 7, 2005)

CP still i Princess confused you with Jon..Id smack her...seriously *smiles sweetly*Im joking Jon your such a great guy!!! heh


----------



## pfmedic (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:11 PM
> * No comment on the men using condoms...
> 
> But only princess would tell us what her experience has been, ROFLOL!!  :lol:    :lol:    :lol: *


 Any tool that will desensitize a man to be able to "go the distace" is a tool every man would employ. Thank you very much.


----------

